# VILNIUS | FLOW | 73m | 20 fl | U/C



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

FLOW - business center


FLOW (business center), on Lvovo g. 21A (Šnipiškės) is undergoing, developer Verslo investicijos, Eika. Construction dates: 2021 Q3 - 2023 Q3




citify.eu


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Verslo centras FLOW Lvovo g. 21A - Miestai ir architektūra


Verslo centras FLOW Lvovo g. 21A



www.miestai.net


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

FLOW - verslo centras


FLOW (verslo centras), esantis Lvovo g. 21A (Šnipiškės) yra statomas, statytojas Verslo investicijos, Eika. Pabaiga: 2023 Q3




citify.eu


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Verslo centras FLOW Lvovo g. 21A - Miestai ir architektūra


Verslo centras FLOW Lvovo g. 21A



www.miestai.net


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Verslo centras FLOW Lvivo g. 21A - Miestai ir architektūra


Verslo centras FLOW Lvivo g. 21A



www.miestai.net


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Verslo centras FLOW Lvivo g. 21A - Miestai ir architektūra


Verslo centras FLOW Lvivo g. 21A



www.miestai.net


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Verslo centras FLOW Lvivo g. 21A - Miestai ir architektūra


Verslo centras FLOW Lvivo g. 21A



www.miestai.net


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Verslo centras FLOW Lvivo g. 21A - Miestai ir architektūra


Verslo centras FLOW Lvivo g. 21A



www.miestai.net


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Verslo centras FLOW Lvivo g. 21A - Miestai ir architektūra


Verslo centras FLOW Lvivo g. 21A



www.miestai.net


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Verslo centras FLOW Lvivo g. 21A - Miestai ir architektūra


Verslo centras FLOW Lvivo g. 21A



www.miestai.net


----------

